# Haunted House Chicago.com



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Announced it's winner of" The Jim Warfield Haunted Actor Award" for this season, it's Jeff Walker who was working in The Statesville Haunted Prison.

I was told he remained silent, (as in never said a word) in his part!
How interesting!
Congratulations Jeff!


----------

